# Help in 1 minute a Logic Pro user to become the Zimmer he deserves to be!



## Joe Texxx (Dec 4, 2021)

Greetings pros,

1. Too often when I press RECORD and for example use EW Hollywood Choir, there is no sound when I press the keys, only when i start moving the mod wheel that controls dynamics the sound ''activates''.

Similarly I sometimes record something with quiet dynamics and when I play it back it has shifted the CC value and the sound is louder...

Could someone tell me a setting in Logic Pro that doesn't reset the CC value of mod wheel to 0 when i activate RECORD? I am so pissed trying to enjoy EeastWest OPUS and can't get the simplest thing right, which is to record effortlessly.

BONUS QUESTIONS :D

2. Your opinion on the best tutorial course to get these god dam technical aspects learned with composing with OPUS/Logic? And about advanced stuff like how to move the mod wheel with strings to get the best sound.

3. EW Hollywood Choir alternatives? Which other one you would recommend for ''ethereal'' mystic/sci-fi feels. To clarify, the HW Choir just doesn't sound good with ''worldbuilder'' without tweaking every single phrase. When choosing just one phrase like ''AAAH'' it feels cheap... Thanks to anyone who can answer. I know, I'm a noob.


----------



## pranic (Dec 5, 2021)

One thing you might want to do, is start your recording on bar 3, and use the first two bars to record in a wiggle/jiggle of your modwheel and any CC values (to get them to your preferred starting values, so the values are recorded)

Not sure I'd be the best to answer your bonus questions. There are some good demos of recording strings CCs (expression, dynamics and vibrato) from many of the developers' demos. I always enjoy watching. I've always enjoyed this tutorial, since it's well explained:



No opinion on choirs, but if you do some searches in the forums, people do have a lot of opinions on that topic. For my needs, I use the 8dio Liberis and Insolidus or Requiem Pro if/when I need a choir. Also a big shout out to this choir if you're looking for more contemporary choir https://musicalsampling.com/anthemchoir/

Cheers, and hope that helps.


----------



## Gil (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello @Joe Texxx,

Great advice for point 1 is given above.
Concerning the point 2, perhaps the Eastwest Template by Ryan Thomas (Logic +OPUS/Play) can be useful (and it's on sale ).

Regards,
Gil.


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 5, 2021)

In my template, I have midi tracks in the precount (bar 0) with an "all automations/CC values reset" 



I


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 5, 2021)

The best tutorial you will ever find is the manual.
if you don't have it it's here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rnaheobyu4gexa3/logic-pro-user-guide.pdf?dl=0

As for all the instruments, suggesting what's best for you it's impossible. You have to look around, listen to the various demos, and choose what suits you. 

One trick that I use is to layer two choir libraries even with soft choirs or in hybrid situations.


----------



## Joe Texxx (Dec 5, 2021)

juliandoe said:


> In my template, I have midi tracks in the precount (bar 0) with an "all automations/CC values reset"
> 
> 
> 
> I


Thank you so much Julian for hinting me to the right direction, I will try to study this to solve my issue. 

If it's not too much to ask, could you briefly just explain to me the reason my modwheel CC values are different after a recording than they were while i was recording?

I'm baffled as shouldn't the CC values be ''set'' to what they were while I was recording. Why is there need to ''reset'' them or have some work around to this issue?

Once again, thanks.


----------



## Joe Texxx (Dec 5, 2021)

juliandoe said:


> The best tutorial you will ever find is the manual.
> if you don't have it it's here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rnaheobyu4gexa3/logic-pro-user-guide.pdf?dl=0
> 
> As for all the instruments, suggesting what's best for you it's impossible. You have to look around, listen to the various demos, and choose what suits you.
> ...


Thank you for the manual too! Did not know it existed. I'll also remember your two choir layering tip!


----------



## Joe Texxx (Dec 5, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello @Joe Texxx,
> 
> Great advice for point 1 is given above.
> Concerning the point 2, perhaps the Eastwest Template by Ryan Thomas (Logic +OPUS/Play) can be useful (and it's on sale ).
> ...


Thank you for the template, I will sure get it once I get past this biggest problem of mine... Which still is to have the expression values (CC) SAVED that I heard while I was recording. 

For example: not having the HW choir be on full blast CC 127 (mod wheel) when playing back, even when I recorded them with expression being very quiet, lets say CC 30 value.


----------



## Joe Texxx (Dec 5, 2021)

pranic said:


> One thing you might want to do, is start your recording on bar 3, and use the first two bars to record in a wiggle/jiggle of your modwheel and any CC values (to get them to your preferred starting values, so the values are recorded)
> 
> Not sure I'd be the best to answer your bonus questions. There are some good demos of recording strings CCs (expression, dynamics and vibrato) from many of the developers' demos. I always enjoy watching. I've always enjoyed this tutorial, since it's well explained:
> 
> ...




I am under impression that when I press RECORD and play a melody with HW choir, while also moving the mod wheel, the CC values should be recorded too... So why is there a need to set them in the first bars? I'm just looking for a technical explanation so that it clicks with my dumb kid brain. :D

Thanks for the youtube link! It is very helpful!


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 6, 2021)

Joe Texxx said:


> If it's not too much to ask, could you briefly just explain to me the reason my modwheel CC values are different after a recording than they were while i was recording?


That's strange. I don't have this problem. Have you considered that the issue could be the mod wheel and not logic?


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 6, 2021)

Joe Texxx said:


> Why is there need to ''reset'' them or have some work around to this issue?


The reason I create reset/preset midi regions is to speed up the workflow. 
I just have to press the play from zero and I know for a fact that Gain, Pan, and all the CC values are all at the prefixed position, no matter the automations I've done later in the track.

Another advantage is that I can make some project-specific adjustments that aren't gonna be part of the template and allow me to keep all my volume faders set to zero and do not care about the modwheel.


----------

